# Mini mauled by wild animal IN HIS STALL - update June 3, 2014



## targetsmom (Nov 14, 2013)

For anyone who hasn't seen this on Facebook where it has been shared over 250 times and has over 500 comments:

Our 28.5" mini Rusty, a 4-H project mini, was attacked Saturday evening inside his stall and mauled by what we now think was a bobcat. The only reason he survived at all was because Clyde in the next stall freaked out and busted out the door, allowing the attacker to escape, after the damage had been done. At first we had NO idea what happened because at bed check (hat to think of outcome if we didn't do bed check) we found Rusty covered with blood and barely able to stand, alone in his stall. There was blood everywhere and a busted water bucket which we thought he must have gotten caught in. The outside door in the next stall was wide open and Clyde was missing, but actually it was Clyde being outside was what we noticed first. Ran in and called vet who luckily lives on next street and came right over. Also called friend who was at Fantasia and she brought HER friend and it turned out we needed all these people to CARRY Rusty on the trailer to take him to the large animal hospital (Tufts) over an hour away. He was hanging to life by a thread and they told us the next day that he almost died during the blood transfusion.

Photos show him as he arrived at hospital, then Monday in a sling to hold his head up, and today when he was out of the sling and moving around but still can't really hold his head up. And the grill on his stall that we think may have been how the animal got in. There were a total of 7 minis outside - 4 in the area right outside his stall, 2 next door, and the stallion on the other side of the barn, all unharmed. Not counting Clyde who made #8! There were also 2 weanlings in stalls across from Rusty who are OK. We think maybe the other minis might have chased the animal or it was running to get away from them and ran/jumped into Rusty's stall. If you have a better theory, I would love to hear it. We have done some major "locking the barn door after the horse got out" and now have a baby monitor in the barn every night. Someone who examined wound photos is 90% certain they are from bobcat. DNA analysis was going to cost >$1,000 and might not give us an answer.

The 4-Her has also been to the hospital to visit him. She is devastated, as you might imagine. She is on FB so we are very careful about which photos we post there.


----------



## Mona (Nov 14, 2013)

So sad...I hope he'll be OK!


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2013)

What a horrible thing to have happened! Poor little guy! Not just the wounds, but the trauma he suffered. Thank God he wasn't killed. My thoughts and prayers are with him. HUGS to his child and all his family.


----------



## chandab (Nov 14, 2013)

_Aw, poor little guy. Prayers for a speedy and full recovery.



_


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 14, 2013)

I was shocked when I read this. I remember Clyde and Rusty by name. How horrible to go through this (for him and you!)! I hope he gets better soon and this doesnt happen again. Im always so afraid of animals messing with my minis. =(


----------



## JAX (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh no poor little Rusty! I hope you feel better very very soon


----------



## Renolizzie (Nov 14, 2013)

What a strange and horrifying incident. Poor little horse. Hope he pulls through.

Hubby thinks maybe it was a cougar attack. I know the thought of a cougar is really scary. We know there are some cougars in our area although not a large population but they have been seen within a few miles of here, south, near the river and on the way, north, to Fernley.


----------



## Marty (Nov 15, 2013)

I did a very quicky research on the fisher you thought was also possible that did this; very weird creature. It did say they like to eat wood among other miscellaneous ground type things and animals so wonder if he was eating shavings and maybe Rusty stepped on him? I don't know......You may never know but I am so glad to hear things are looking up for little Rusty. Horrible thing to have happened. So very sorry.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Nov 15, 2013)

How terrible!! The mini's barn has had coyote tracks in it, but that's nowhere near as bad as what happened to your little guy. I wonder how the attacker got inside your barn? I hope he recovers.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh Mary, how horrific! Poor poor Rusty, quite apart from his wounds the shock alone could have killed him. It sounds as though Clyde breaking out may well have saved his life!

Sending ((((HUGS)))) to you all. Please keep us updated on Rusty's progress.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Nov 15, 2013)

Prayers for a speedy recovery. Would it have possibly been a dog? I know of quite a few minis lately that have been attacked by dogs.


----------



## atotton (Nov 15, 2013)

The poor guy.



I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 15, 2013)

I saw this in FB but couldn't get the whole thing to open on my phone. How awful. Looks like the bite wounds are along the top of his neck? That would be a cat--cats go for the top kindle and neck; dogs go for the back end and face, not the top line.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 15, 2013)

O MY!! I'm so sorry to hear/read about this.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery! Take care and hope you find the varmint, so no-one else comes to harm. I also send cyber hugs to both your family and the 4Her. That's sooooo hard!


----------



## little lady (Nov 15, 2013)

((Hugs)) I am so sorry this has happened. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery for Rusty.


----------



## jess - bentley (Nov 15, 2013)

I watch animal planet and they have a show called, call of the wildman. He traps animals that are causing trouble for people from racoons to coyotes. One show, did show a bobcat who had tried to attack a full size foal in the stall right next to it's mother. At first they were not sure it was a bobcat till they trapped it. Maybe you should try to have a professional in and try to have the animal trapped and removed so this doesn't happen again because unfortunately usually a predator will return over and over.

I am glad Rusty is doing better. Good Luck!


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 15, 2013)

Poor little guy, praying for a full recovery!


----------



## amysue (Nov 15, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened to your little gelding. Bobcat are becoming a nuisance here in Ct. DEP keeps releasing them to control smaller species that carry rabies. I have had several show up in my barnyard and go after birds. I installed the nite guard blinking red lights and so far they have kept them at bay. My mini jennies flattened a baby one last winter. Animal control claims bobcat are cautious and not likely to go into a barn(I dont necessarily believe them) but fischer cat will. Those are vicious and they attack in a manner simular to the photos you posted. Several times i have had to shoot a fischer in the barn because they get in, completely destroy everything in sight and go psycho. I keep my donkeys with my minis for protection now, as animal control and DEP are of little help *bobcat are actually protected*. Your little guy is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about the blinking lights but I just read reviews of them on-line and the consensus seems to be "waste of money". Best bet is good fences and barn doors, and I still stick with my baby monitor to let us know if there is another attack. We would need 6 foot fences (ours are 4') and no gates (!!!) to really keep predators OUT.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 15, 2013)

It sounds more like something a dog would do, not a wild animal. They are pretty wary about coming into an enclosed place for a meal with no escape. And if it's a dog, they will come back. I am SO sorry for your little guy and hope he will be ok!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2013)

targetsmom said:


> Thanks for the tip about the blinking lights but I just read reviews of them on-line and the consensus seems to be "waste of money". Best bet is good fences and barn doors, and I still stick with my baby monitor to let us know if there is another attack. We would need 6 foot fences (ours are 4') and no gates (!!!) to really keep predators OUT.


Its more work, and they aren't fool proof, but you can make gates more predator proof by adding mesh to them. I have cut cattle panels and added them to all my gates; we mostly have coyotes to worry about, although they rarely seem to come close the corrals.

Here's one of my gates:




As you can see, the added mesh can add to your snow issues.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh my, this sounds just horrable! Poor little guy. We used to have bob cats here accross the road in the state forest over 20 years ago, but hunters did them in, now we have coyotes as they have been reintroduced down by the river, hope they stay down there. Thank goodness you went out when you did and that you have a Vet close by.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Nov 15, 2013)

Coyotes can and will jump six foot block walls to get to a meal. Have a friend who witnessed one coming over their fence, grabbing their black swan and then taking it back over the fence that quick! They have since installed two close together electric fence wires at the top and have had no further issues.


----------



## amysue (Nov 15, 2013)

Forgot to mention if you decide to wire all of your gates and openings with mesh, you can get a tool at hardware stores that makes twirling wire ties around the gate real easy. Maple syrup makers call them "bat ties" and theyre great for making quick work of wiring mesh around tube steel gates. They are just a piece of wire with loops at both ends like this o____o but they are easier than cutting wire into pieces and tearing your hands up twisting them around the fence.


----------



## Marty (Nov 16, 2013)

I can't get this off my mind. I'm going to throw something out there just for the heck of it. Wondering on the top portion of your gate if you can hang some large cow bells dowm low from itwhich may scare a predator away? I know there is some kind of contraption which you can put on your vehicle to warn you of creatures in the road ahead.....does anyone have a clue what that's about? Seems to me there should be some kind of motion detecting alarm system that can go off to scare something like that away.

Also have you checked with neighbors to see if they have seen anything?


----------



## amysue (Nov 16, 2013)

They sell a device that emits pulsating waves that supposedly scare animals away. I have never tried it. I hang aluminum pie tins to scare birds so I suppose bells would work. Motion lights may work too as most predatory animals are nocturnal. Electrifying fence would probably help as long as it is tall enough so the predator cant jump over.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow, how terrible! Like to think of my barn as a safe place, but I guess you never know for sure...

Jan


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 16, 2013)

I did talk with animal control and they were as astounded as anyone else about how this could happen. We KNOW we have bears, mountain lions, bobcat, fisher, coyotes, etc in this area as I have seen ALL of these. A bobcat (or maybe THIS bobcat) and 2 coyotes were spotted on our road the night this happened. And this is within 15 minutes of Springfield, MA. As it turned out, the OUTSIDE horses were all fine, even though the animal (bobcat?) went through at LEAST two of the three turnouts; one to get in and one to get out. The feeling seems to be that this predator was not out to get Rusty, but somehow ended up in his stall, a battle started, and Rusty almost lost the war. Realistically, I don't think we (or most people) can keep predators out of our turnouts/pastures with 100% effectiveness. Most predators can either jump over fences or squeeze through small openings. But healthy mature animals (plural) should be at low risk. This was a freak occurrence which resulted in 2 animals trapped in a stall. But that doesn't mean we aren't taking as many precautions as we can. We added more wire yesterday to the area above the stalls where we often set our foaling cams. We have no plans to breed again, so would not need to use that area again anyway.

We pride ourselves on our horse care, so for this to happen is very upsetting, to say the least. But our horse care DID save Rusty's life, because if we had not done that bed check at 9:45 PM for sure I would have found him dead in his bloody stall the next morning. And we were not the only ones upset- my vet, who has been at this for 40 years, was so upset that he got no sleep that night. I left a message for him that "there is blood everywhere" and he didn't believe it until he got here and said "your are right - there is blood everywhere". Took quite a while the next day to scrub down both Rusty's and Clyde's stalls to remove the blood.


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2013)

Marty said:


> I know there is some kind of contraption which you can put on your vehicle to warn you of creatures in the road ahead.....does anyone have a clue what that's about?


If its what I think it is, its a deer whistle; a plastic thing that whistles in the wind when you are driving down the road (audible to animals but not people, and it doesn't usually bother animals riding in the vehicle). I had some on a vehicle years ago, I don't know how effective they were, but do know they would get plugged with dead bugs, rendering them useless.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 16, 2013)

Deer whistles seem to work on the vehicle (I started having deer in the road in front of me and so checked my whistles and they were broken)--but they would be useless for keeping predators away from a barnyard.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 16, 2013)

Target NO-ONE is thinking you are less than conscientious, trust me! Let's hope this was just a one off and you will not get any more visits, but I do think a few idea are worth following up...I just wonder if it is worth spending a lot of money though, on something that may never happen again. Now, if you see footprints outside the door I would be really worried!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 16, 2013)

Rabbitfizz- So far, all the money spent is going to Rusty's vet care. We just closed tops of Dutch doors that were already up, or put one up that had never been installed. Tacking some leftover wire over the stall grill, and a 4-H friend installed some wire for us up real high. The baby monitor was already on hand. I do think this was very unlikely, but these things make us feel better anyway.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 16, 2013)

I have to ask--does the stall grill swing, or how would any animal get through it--it doesn't look to be damaged in that photo?


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 16, 2013)

No the grill is screwed in and bars are about 4" apart, fixed and don't appear bent or anything. Believe me, we have carefully checked the outside wall and the opening above the wall (at about 7') and really have no idea how the animal got in. The hay drop could be a possibility but then the animal would have to get into the barn and we keep the sliding doors closed and saw no indication of anything in the loft. I suppose there is a tiny chance that things happened in the opposite order - that is, that Clyde busted out FIRST leaving the door open for the predator to come in. I guess I could envision that happening if the predator was bothering his dad (and best buddy) in the turnout just outside his door, so he busted out to protect him...No marks on either of them though. And then why would the predator jump the 5' stall wall into Rusty's stall instead of the 2 much lower stall doors to get to the 2 weanlings that were also stalled in the barn? Well, Rusty IS smaller than either of the weanlings....

Bottom line, I don't think we will ever know what happened.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 16, 2013)

How big is the opening above the 7' wall? A cat would have no problem jumping up over 7' --our pet cats can jump up 5' and the smallest of wildcats would have a lot more jumping power.

Assuming it was a cat, if it did get into the barn otherwise, say through Clyde's door, the 5' partition would have been nothing--5' or 3' would be all the same to a bobcat.


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 16, 2013)

Targetsmom, I am just reading this now and I am so sorry this happened to your Rusty. Try not to beat yourself up too much over this accidents happen no matter how much we care for our horses. Who would think that not only a wild animal would get into your barn but then in one of your stalls, just a freak accident in my opinion. I am sure this has been a horrible nightmare to go through for you too. The important thing now is that Rusty gets better and back home!! I will say a prayer for his quick healing and recovery.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 16, 2013)

Mary I'm so sorry what an awful experience for you and Rusty's 4H owner. Prayers that he is healthy again soon

we have dutch doors in 1 barn and usually leave the top open when it's warm. the other 2 barns we have the barn doors open to the aisle

in warm weather. We really don't have preditors to speak of, but still a bit scary, as people have said there are coyotes in the area.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 16, 2013)

Minimor said:


> How big is the opening above the 7' wall? A cat would have no problem jumping up over 7' --our pet cats can jump up 5' and the smallest of wildcats would have a lot more jumping power.
> 
> Assuming it was a cat, if it did get into the barn otherwise, say through Clyde's door, the 5' partition would have been nothing--5' or 3' would be all the same to a bobcat.


That opening is big enough for a bobcat to get through (maybe 9" tall X 14" wide). That area collects a lot of dust from the hayloft and we saw nothing disturbed. You are right, our house cats love to sit on the refrigerator, so this should not have been a challenge. That area was closed in yesterday with very heavy wire that will keep out anything bigger than a mouse. I really think that is the direction of movement based on what the horses are telling us. The outside ones are still a bit nervous and look off to the south, but somehow the two weanlings - who must have witnessed the whole attack from just a few feet away - seem fine. Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Nov 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for you. I hope Rusty gets better soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 17, 2013)

How is Rusty doing Mary, please could we have an update - praying the little fella is pulling through after his ordeal.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 17, 2013)

Copied from Facebook: Rusty update for Sat 11/16: Rusty's 4-Her Kiera went to visit today and the vet said that perked him up! We sent hay samples to see if we could find something he would like to eat and he ate all of one of the samples! We will take more of that hay tomorrow. His wounds seem to be healing better than expected. He has ulcers on both eyes likely from abrasion not from claws. An eye person will check him out tomorrow to see what is the best next step for them. He was wearing a mask today to protect the eyes. We also hear he tried to follow Kiera out the door when she left. Can't wait to see him tomorrow and have photos for the update!


----------



## little lady (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been following this and my heart just aches for Rusty and his human counterparts. Looking forward to more updates and pics. You most likely will never know how or why this happened so don't make yourself sick about that. You have done your homework and have addressed what you feel are possible problem areas and that is all you can do. Praying that this animal doesn't come back. Rusty is one very lucky lil horse to have such compassionate humans in his life.


----------



## amysue (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad to hear he is improving! Best of luck with the corneal ulcers theyre no joke. I have a colt who fell with his eyes open and got a nasty ulcer in each eye. We tried severins ulcer solution for weeks and ended up using an anogulus syurm prepared by a specialist. I do remember him recommending keeping the lights dim until the ulcer healed to keep the colt comfortable and to reduce eye strain. The good thing is that if treated quick he probably wont lose his eye sight. It sounds like he is doing better, which proves he is a strong little horse. I bet he'll pull through just fine. He is in our prayers.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 17, 2013)

just seeing this.! Mary I am so very sorry this happened to your little guy! I know how much you love your horses and how well they are cared for. I can't imagine the helpless feeling of not really knowing and the fear you and your family have. I hope Rusty is improving and will watch for updates.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 17, 2013)

Rusty update for Sunday 11/17: I guess we found some hay that he liked because he munched on it all the time we were there! He was in the sling but they took his head out so he could eat. Swelling on the head has gone way down and he is moving his head around better, but he still needs the sling to hold his head up. He is wearing mask because his eyes are still dilated from Sat, which they say is a good thing. A couple of the wounds look nasty but they are watched and treated often. Every day he looks and acts better! One photo shows the padded halter he wears in the sling to hold his head up (along with several wounds). Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. One photo shows the wire that was put in under the barn rafters last week.


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 17, 2013)

Happy to hear Rusty is improving! Mary I will keep you, Rusty and your family in my prayers. I hope each day he shows improvement, he is lucky to have a family that loves him so much!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 18, 2013)

Aww bless him! Thank you for the updates Mary, so pleased that he's improving! Hopefully Kiera will be able to visit as often as possible as he was so pleased to see her. Prayers continuing here for him and all of you.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 18, 2013)

I certainly dont think this is a bobcat by any means.... it is way out of character for one, and bobcats favorite prey are rabbits. Their 'm/o' is to pounce, grab and run- not fight in an enclosed stall to try to take down a larger heavier animal. They usually stick to stuff that size, an occasional chicken, etc... but as skittish as they are, seriously doubt one would ever come into a barn to do this. I have seen dogs go for the neck - experienced that on a personal basis a couple of times. I still think it's someone's dog.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Nov 19, 2013)

Unless the bobcat was rabid.


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG! Mary, I've been away without an computer for almost a week, and I just found this! My heart aches for you -- as I know how much you do to keep your horses protected.

Please keep us posted, and give Rusty a gentle HUG -- and let his 4-H 'momma' know that we are all praying for his speedy and complete recovery!

~~Diane at Castle Rock


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 19, 2013)

Rusty is continuing to make very slow progress toward recovery but it will be a long slog. At least he is eating well now, as he was on insulin for awhile and had high triglycerides for a bit before that happened. They are starting to talk about what needs to happen for him to come home and the biggest thing is some support for his head at least part of the day. It will be awhile before he can hold it up himself and that is why he has been in the sling. My Facebook friends have been awesome in coming up with ideas and even offering parts and labor. It has gone viral there where I cannot keep up with all the comments (over 2,000) and the shares, which as of Saturday were over 1,500. Here is a link to a photo album of Rusty in better times: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.632780420093888.1073741840.100000858077660&type=1&l=c398acf41b. There is also an album Rusty's Road to Recovery with daily updates but I can't get the link. Both are available to the public so you do not need to be on Facebook to see them.

Thank you all for your concern and prayers. Our plan is to put him on Mare Stare when he comes home so maybe watch for a thread on the Mare Stare watchers forum, even though he isn't a mare!


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 19, 2013)

We have enough eyes to watch him that's for sure! He is such a gorgeous little guy bless his heart.


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2013)

You KNOW we will be more than happy to provide 'round the clock boy staring' for this special boy, as you know we all love Rusty!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't even come up with words. My heart breaks for Rusty, you, his 4-H'er. {{{{ hugs and prayers }}}}}


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 19, 2013)

Rusty will have lots of friends to keep an eye on him!! It will be a good way for all the "Mini Moms" here to check on him daily and send their love and prayers through their comments!!!!


----------



## barnbum (Nov 21, 2013)

Heart breaking. I feel so for everyone involved. I will watch his progress...and pray for the happiest of endings.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry for the gap in updates but I do post on Facebook every day. We visited yesterday and were encouraged but then this is today's update:

Rusty update Thursday 11/21: Good news/bad news. He spent a lot of the day out of his sling but is having some GI issues so was scoped where an impaction was seen. He has a nasogastric tube and will get oil (and water) and be off food for a day or so. Can't say any of us are surprised, but wish his recovery could go a bit more smoothly! The good news is that his regular harness with a halter and side check looks like it will hold his head up. See photo. Please keep the prayers coming - we appreciate them very much!

Unfortunately, this is reminding me too much of his brother Max, who also was in Tufts and scoped right before Thanksgiving (back in 2010) and never recovered...He died the next February. (I did not post that on FB).


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 21, 2013)

Lots of prayers heading your way for little Rusty

So sad that it also brings back such tough memories.

Praying Rusty's outcome is very different


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2013)

Regular prayers coming your way from here in the UK.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 22, 2013)

I keep little Rusty in my prayers


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2013)

We're here for you Mary! Sending many prayers for his continued recovery, and this new little problem. I know what happened to Max, but am praying for a much happier outcome for little Rusty. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 23, 2013)

I was told by a vet a few years ago, that Banamine can slow down a horse's G.I.track, and therefore, it should never be used during a colic. (Which is exactly what we were using). I don't know if your little guy is on Banamine, but I imagine he is on some pretty strong pain meds right now. I'd be worried that they may be adding to/causing the impaction, so it might be something to look into. We were told that pain meds have a tenancy to relax the intestines, rather than allow them to keep working at full potential. We were given a med that supposedly works well for pain but doesn't affect the intestines. I can't remember the name of it just now, but I can find out if it is something that you'd like to discuss with your vet. Our two minis who were colicing at the same time, made a huge improvement after we took them off the Banamine.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 23, 2013)

Praying for Rusty! I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Praying for a complete recovery and that he will get to come home soon.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 23, 2013)

I am sure the pain meds and the inactivity contributed to the problem but I just got a very positive report for today. Not even posted on Facebook yet! Two more poop piles overnight plus signs of the oil coming through so the nasogastric tube is OUT. They took him out for some grass which he ate with gusto!!! His 4-Her is on her way up and she will likely take him out for more grass. They think he is getting more mobility in his neck too, plus the wound packings have come out and will stay out! They were given a gizmo to flush the wounds which they can send home with him!! Things are looking up... let's pray for no more setbacks.

ETA the wonderful photo that the vet just sent!!


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 23, 2013)

That is wonderful news, Mary! Praying more good news keeps coming.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Nov 23, 2013)

I am so glad rusty is doing better, we will still pray for a full recovery.


----------



## Foxhaven (Nov 23, 2013)

Just a note on making gates taller (up to 6' or whatever height you need): I used gates that came with 2x4" mesh in the lower portion, and bolstered the gate opening with simple electric wire rope and rope hooks (they have springs inside and are insulated - just make sure the wire rope is powered by powering the loop of galvanized wire you hook it to... unhook it, it is dead.)

Easy to operate, cheap, and just extends your electric fence you already (hopefully already) have.

Now, my electric fencing is 6' tall with alternating ground wires, and doesn't seem to keep the DEER out every time (@%%#$##$^&@^@^&^^!!!!!!!) but at least it is another layer of discouragement, along with LED motion floodlights (lit by the local fox on a regular basis, and blowing weeds if a storm is coming through) and a protective donkey. We live in cougar & coyote country... ugh.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 23, 2013)

So glad to see the photo of him grazing! And the oil going through is great news. This has been a shocking read for me.


----------



## little lady (Nov 23, 2013)

Mary thank you so much for the very promising update. Keeping my fingers & toes crossed that he is well on his way to a full recovery.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I just heard of this. So sorry Mary that you guys are going through this. I hope he continues to improve.

Angie


----------



## madmax (Nov 23, 2013)

I am so sorry little Rusty is going thru this; he seems to be a fighter and will get thru this. Its so hard to see our precious little horses suffer. It may have been a bobcat, several years ago, my friend had adopted two dwarfs and a bobcat, or a pair of them, I do not know for sure if it was one or two, attacked them; one dwarf was killed and the other wounded. And they did have wounds on the necks. They were outside, not in a stall. It is so shocking that something came into his stall. Prayers for him and you.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 24, 2013)

Great news Mary - nothing like a bite of Dr Green to help perk up a chap once improvements are showing. Bet he was pleased to see Kiera too.





Continuing with the prayers.


----------



##  (Nov 24, 2013)

I so totally agree.....FABULOUS news! And the picture just lifts my heart for you!

Praying for continued healing with no set-backs!





{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 25, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed that Rusty comes home tomorrow!!! Vets agree that he has shown great improvement in the past 2 days, which is since his 4-Her visited him on Saturday - see below. We spent this afternoon getting a different stall ready for him and set up our cam so he will be on Mare Stare once he gets home. Will post link when that happens.

If anyone can help Rusty heal, it is Kiera...what a special bond they have.


----------



## little lady (Nov 25, 2013)

Tears of joy with the latest update. What a lucky pair to have one another!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 26, 2013)

Rusty is HOME!! Look how high he can lift his neck when calling to his buddies!!! Everyone seems glad to see him home.


----------



## CMC (Nov 26, 2013)

We are soooo happy for you and Rusty. I have been following your story all along. Sending prayers for speedy recovery in his loving home!!!


----------



## little lady (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh, I am so happy for you all! Glad he is home and doing so well.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh what a great thing to see! Glad to hear he is home!!! Continue to feel better Rusty!!


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow such wonderful news!!!!!!!




I am sure you and Rusty are both so happy he is home!!



Rusty is one determined and strong little guy, it is a true miracle that he has recovered so fast!! But then again he is lucky to have you Mary, your love has kept him going. I really believe that a sick animal knows when he/she is loved and will fight to overcome illness to be with his/her family!!





Prayers seem to be working and answered so I will continue to pray until Rusty is completely well and running in your fields again!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 26, 2013)

Rusty is on camera now at http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ontarget which I will also post on the Mare stare watchers forum. Would appreciate eyes and especially if anyone sees him lie down. We are not sure if he can get up and down on his own. Thank you.


----------



## little lady (Nov 27, 2013)

Mary, been watching Rusty and it is amazing how the other horses seem so curious or caring. Wishing you the best for him.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I would like to think they are caring or curious, but I think envious is more like it. We bedded Rusty's stall with HAY, so he wouldn't eat straw, and of course we want him to eat so not a problem. But the others want to help him eat I think....


----------



## sundancer (Nov 27, 2013)

So Happy he is home!!!



I hope everything from now on is clear sailing for the little guy!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm so thrilled he's home - what an ordeal for you to all go through..prayers for continued improvement


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 27, 2013)

I just took a peek at Rusty on the camera, so happy to see him at home in his own stall!! I think I may have even seen you Mary taking care of him! Very Happy for all of you!!!!!

Mary, Happy Thanksgiving to you, Rusty and your family!!! Much to be Thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, Misty's Mom, you likely did just see us in there treating him. Rusty gets three different treatments in each eye at 10 PM plus antibiotics. Plus everyone gets a bedtime snack. This was about the time we found him the night he was attacked, so it was more like an evening attack. Just a very good thing we found him when we did. Next treatment at 6 AM......


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Nov 30, 2013)

Rusty looks so much better today. I looks like he is moving around more.

I am so glad that he is home with you.

Will pray that he keeps emproving as he has been.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 30, 2013)

I post the most updates on my Facebook page where they are available to anyone, plus they seem to be WIDELY shared. The big news for today - thanks to Misty's Mom through the LB Mare Stare watchers/Chat board forum - is that Rusty lay down last night and got up all by himself!!! He does seem to be getting a tiny bit stronger each day and continues to eat well - hay and grain - and drinks, poops and pees. When we flushed his wounds today some of them bled for the first time, which someone who came to watch said was a good sign. Can anyone here confirm that? He is now down to Banamine just once a day (along with ulcer meds for that) and the 3 eye treatments 3 times a day plus Chloramphenicol 3 X/day. He also got his feet trimmed today without anyone holding him! Reminder: Rusty is only 3. He is a trooper for all these treatments.  He is on cam - see post above for cam link. We are leaving the lights off tonight so that he can sleep without his mask.


----------



## madmax (Nov 30, 2013)

I have been told by my vet that signs of blood (bleeding) is good because it shows that the flesh is alive and not decaying.

I had leg wounds on a horse that I changed bandages every day and the bleeding worried me, but he told me it was a very good thing.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 8, 2013)

Rusty is continuing to improve and now goes in and out of his stall into his small run on his own. There is a fairly big step to negotiate so this was a major accomplishment. He eats and sleeps a lot which is probably what he needs most. This morning he whinnied for his grain, which he does about half the time now! We are still flushing his wounds daily (yes, outdoors in the cold, but we warm the saline) but his eye meds and antibiotics have been changed and simplified. I am attaching the photos of his left eye that I just posted on Facebook - from 11/20 (with white "helmet"), 11/29, and 12/7 (halter) You can see the scratch under is eye is healing and the look in his eye has totally changed! One of his wounds has a long way to go (it is about 2"X 2" wide and 1" deep) but my vet seems more concerned about the wounds, many with drains, that are interconnected near his right shoulder blade.


----------



## sdust (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update!! Debbie from Colorado


----------



## madmax (Dec 8, 2013)

thanks for the update, been wondering about him, his face and eye look so much better! You are doing a great job nursing him, and the little guy is a fighter isn't he, still sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Dec 8, 2013)

So happy he is doing so well. Keep up the wonderful job, you are doing.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 8, 2013)

So good to hear that things are going well for all of you. He's lucky to have such a caring family.


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2013)

So happy .. for him...
Hope to keep seeing improvements 
All who have cared for him has done a great job..


----------



## blazingstarranch (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow, this is so scary! I hope Rusty gets well soon. Sending prayers your way, and hugs for Rusty!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 11, 2013)

Vet was here again yesterday for another check-up and he is quite pleased!! Eyes are looking good so he cautioned us at this point that the antibiotic ointment is mostly for prevention so if it is a struggle to get in his eyes it could do more harm than good. When he is lying down I can do the upper eye (usually the right and worst one) easily so I think I will continue with that strategy. Rusty can probably do without the mask but it is sunny today after being cloudy and stormy for DAYS, so I put it on. I figure it is like wearing sunglasses and he had no objection. He was also very happy to get out in his small run again after being confined to his stall for a couple of days.

Rusty's wounds are coming along well and we can probably flush a bit less than we were. Peter removed one of the drains he put in last week and did some trimming of dead tissue. I hesitate to post photos because they are still pretty gross, especially the big one on the left side of his neck. But Peter feels they will heal with time and barring complications, like internal infection. Rusty is still on SMZs, again, just in case. I give them in Stomach Soother so he doesn't seem to mind taking his meds.

Thanks for all your thougts and prayers!


----------



## little lady (Dec 11, 2013)

Mary, I would like to pass along info with regards to a valuable product that aids in wound healing. Underwoods. Check out their website and the testimonials. I tried to message you through lilbeginnings but it says you can not receive??


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks - don't know why it says I don't accept messages - maybe my inbox is full!!!


----------



## prairie ponies (Jan 28, 2014)

How is he doing?


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the request for an update! Rusty is doing very well and is gaining mobility in his neck all the time. He has been moved back into the stall where the attack occurred with no issues at all (except last night when the power outlet went off and we had to swap heated buckets around). He is back in with his turnout buddies and is starting to join in 4-H activities. The healing of the wounds has been amazing!! The big wound that i could almost hide my fist inside in late November can barely be seen now. The only issue now is a blanket rub that won't heal, unrelated to the bobcat attack. My vet has been on vacation but I need to get him back to deal with it. It seems to be proud flesh. Rusty doesn't need the blanket now so that is a help.


----------



## limu1222 (Jan 29, 2014)

Glad he is recovered.


----------



## prairie ponies (Jan 29, 2014)

Such good news. Thank you for the update. I think of him. He sure is lucky to have you.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 29, 2014)

I literally had nightmares after I read about this, I am so happy your guy is healing up!


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh so great to hear Rusty is doing well!!!! He looks great running with his buddies! Keep us posted every so often, and post some more pictures of that sweet boy!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 3, 2014)

Last update, I promise! I was waiting for photos from a show, but then we did 4 shows in the past 5 weeks (yes Rusty too) and there was no time. Rusty was shown in 3 of the shows by 3 different 4-Hers and then went to one rather than leave him home without his turnout buddies and of course everyone there wanted to see him anyway! Other than the nasty physical scars he seems totally back to normal, and even picking up driving right where he left off after about 2 drives last fall. He won a huge trail class at one of the shows and is doing well in everything except halter.


----------



## little lady (Jun 3, 2014)

What a wonderful update. I just want to hug Rusty! Thank you so much for sharing pics of one very special lil horse.


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, what a brave little man.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you for the update Mary. Look at little Rusty go over that jump! I've seen big horses that didn't fold their knees up and use their bodies like he is.

Great job to all involved, from you and your 4H'ers to the vet staff to the extended family here that sent well-wishes and prayers.

YOU ROCK RUSTY!!


----------



## REO (Jun 4, 2014)

Such a wonderful little horse! I'm so happy he's doing so well!!!!


----------



##  (Jun 4, 2014)

AWESOME little man!!! Good going!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2014)

He is such an amazing little horse - very brave too bless him! Those scars are nasty but the pictures of him enjoying himself at the shows are so uplifting. As Diane says - an awesome little man!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanx for sharing and wow, look at how awesome he's doing!

I bet the scarring on his body will continue to heal. You may even see some more "filling" in with the muscle loss - but may not. Don't think it really matters - Rusty is an awesome little horse.

He's proved the adage - ..."the little horse that can"...!!


----------



## misty'smom (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you for the wonderful update!!!!! Rusty is one special little horse!!! He is an inspiration to all man and animals alike!! His will to not only survive that horrific attack but other than the scars make a complete come back to all those who love and work with him!!!! You never have to make a "last post" or update I for one look forward to reading about "Rusty the Wonder Mini", so please keep us updated!!! Oh one more thing give him a big hug from me!!!!!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 7, 2014)

I just found this as well. So glad that he is recovered. What a long road each of you had to travel.. Horses ability to heal is incredible!


----------

